# VOB Datei schneiden?



## schnorryy (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe Videofreunde,
ich habe folgendes Problem, ich suche ein Schnittprogramm für VOB Dateien.
Leider bin ich da noch nicht richtig fündig geworden. Getestet habe ich Nero 6 und Mpeg-Vcr V.314. Mpeg-Vcr V.314. liest VOB Dateien ein konvertiert diese jedoch in Mpeg-2 Format.
Ich suche nun ein Proggi das VOB Dateien bearbeiten kann und dies auch wieder in VOB speichert.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand eine Lösung hat.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
schnorry


----------



## goela (10. Juni 2004)

Mir ist kein Programm bekannt, dass VOBs schneiden kann. Aber warum schneidest Du nicht einfach die extrahierten MPEGs und erstellst dann wieder eine DVD?


----------



## schnorryy (10. Juni 2004)

Ja leider, so mache ich es zur Zeit. Ist sehr aufwendig, dachte das hierzu schon was gibt     
Mfg. schnorryy


----------



## kasper (10. Juni 2004)

Mit google gefunden: VobEdit


----------



## schnorryy (10. Juni 2004)

hi,
danke für dein tip. Habe mir mal das teil reingezogen, glaube aber nicht das es das richtige ist. Hier wird die VOB in HEX dargestellt 
 
Mfg.
schnorry


----------



## Kenjin (30. Juni 2004)

*VOB Dateien schneiden*

Ist vieleicht schon ein paar Tage her Dein posting, aber vieleicht bist Du ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einem VOB-schnippler!
Wenn ja, versuch doch mal "Chopper xp"   !
Einfach mal in GOOGLE suchen oder hier. 
h++p://www.digital-miner.com/chopperxp.html

Ich hoffe es ist das Richtige und ich konnte Dir etwas weiter helfen! 

CU 

PS: Ist übrigens FREEWARE


----------

